# 17 Ft Sea Nymph



## trev77777 (Jun 30, 2010)

Hello everyone, 
I started checking this site out last fall and followed what everyone has accomplished with their boats! This gave me the itch to build an all electric bass boat that would be a dream to fish out of. One with tons of storage, and a decent amount of electric power. I would have posted pics over the winter but I simply did not have much extra time on my hands. Now that it is almost complete and I find a little time on my hands tonight, well here ya go! You will have to excuse the picture order.


----------



## trev77777 (Jun 30, 2010)

Here are some more!


----------



## trev77777 (Jun 30, 2010)

All of the wood received at least a good coating of Polyester resin-if not fiber-glassed. This was done for rigidity and water resistance(definately not water proof but better than bear wood anyway). Again sorry for the picture order.


----------



## Pruitt1222 (Jun 30, 2010)

Awesome, I like it. Makes me want to build something like it. I never thought about transforming a family rig into a fishing rig but am now. How many hours you think you have in it?


----------



## trev77777 (Jun 30, 2010)

I would say 250-300.


----------



## Brine (Jun 30, 2010)

Now that's electric only with style..... 8) 

I really wish I could swing one of those Briggs. What kind of speed do you get?

The boat looks great and looks like you put alot of work into it. 

What part of the world are you from?

and... :WELCOME: to TinBoats.


----------



## Pruitt1222 (Jun 30, 2010)

Very impressive,I think my tin is now for sell. I am chompin at the bit like a old horse just thinking about how much fun to build that must have been.


----------



## trev77777 (Jun 30, 2010)

I am from North East Pennslyvania.

I am not sure about the speed, but it throws a wake!

And yes it was quite fun building it, especially the first outing! My brother and I were very pleased with the outcome and my brother ended up catching his biggest bass yet! 7lb 12 oz hog!


----------



## perchin (Jun 30, 2010)

Holy S#*T BATMAN!!!! =P~ =P~ 

I belive you could skip hop scotch on that thing :shock: Dear lord is this inspiring =D> =D>


----------



## cavman138 (Jun 30, 2010)

Geez man, how many batteries do you have on this thing? Nice looking build


----------



## trev77777 (Jul 1, 2010)

There are 6 batteries, 4 group 31's just for the outboard. 1 group 31 for the trolling motor and 1 group 24 for the accessories!


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jul 1, 2010)

That thing is awesome. Would love to have something like that for electric only lakes around here.


----------



## trev77777 (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks for all the kind words everyone. Here is a couple more pics of the boat cleaned up a bit. I still have a few finishing touches to get to but she's very functional! Oh yes and its for sale! That was the idea to begin with, build it through the winter, sell it in the spring/summer. If I can't find a buyer, I will definately enjoy the boat!.....I already have!!!!


----------



## Pruitt1222 (Jul 4, 2010)

I wish I was in the market for a finished rig like that, I put my tin up for sell yesterday and have alreay found two I like to replace it. Now to just sell the old one, The one I like most is a 17ft sea nymph about like yours was at the start but has a 115 on the back in good running shape. Only time will tell though, What kinda price you think that boat should bring?


----------



## trev77777 (Jul 5, 2010)

I have no idea what it really should go for. I have spent well over $3000 in parts and materials on the build though. So I have to at least recoup that money and a bit more for the huge amount of time I invested in the build. If nobody comes along willing to spend what I want, then thats no big deal for me, I am enjoying being the fastest boat in the tournaments I fish on the Electric only lakes around here! I took it out yesterday to an electric only lake and was stopped multiple times by people thinking I was using a gas motor, even a fish commission officer! I have fished 2 tourneys out of it, basically getting to a prime spot(in my mind anyway) FIRST and sitting on it all day. I took 1st in both events! So, I like having it around!

I have been scouring the internet(not good for me) and have found the electric motor I would need to make it into a true electric speed demon. I am talking a boat that would easily plane out. But, I don't think I could get my wife to agree to spending another grand on the parts i would need!


----------



## Zum (Jul 5, 2010)

I liked to see a video of your boat in action.
It be pretty cool.


----------



## trev77777 (Jul 5, 2010)

I will see what I can do Zum! I have a tournament on an Electric only lake next sunday, so I can probably get some footage while I am there.


----------



## Rat (Jul 6, 2010)

Incredible build trev! Next time you win a tourney let the loosers know it's for sale! I would put the Bugs Bunny and friends sticker back on though, that was a nice touch.


----------



## trev77777 (Jul 9, 2010)

Yeah, I got a few words about the toons on the back from some club members! It was actually painted on the boat though, so no chance a resurrection. I finished up the last of the painting on the boat, and it turned out very nice! Here are a couple of pics.


----------



## trev77777 (Jul 11, 2010)

Here is a link to a video I posted on youtube of the boat in action!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJmT0J57czQ[youtube][/youtube]


----------



## Zum (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks for the video.
Scats right along.
Can you buy different pitch props for those outboards?


----------



## trev77777 (Jul 12, 2010)

I haven't looked into it, but I doubt it. The motor is discontinued and it seems like an odd prop size.


----------



## pelagicbldr (Jul 13, 2010)

Ton of work but you can and should be proud of the results....great job!!


----------

